

Gartner: Android to be become #2 worldwide mobile OS this year, #1 by 2014? - Garbage
http://www.boygeniusreport.com/2010/09/10/gartner-android-to-be-become-2-worldwide-mobile-os-this-year-1-by-2014/

======
byoung2
A lot can happen in the next 4 years...there may be something nobody sees
coming that knocks iOS and Android down a few notches. Back in 2005, I bet few
predicted that Apple would be a mobile powerhouse (or even have a mobile
device, though there were rumors). Same with Google (they bought Android in
2005). Who knows...we may all be using Facebook and Twitter phones in 2014.

------
heresy
US Android developers can sell apps to NZ users. NZ Android developers cannot
sell apps to any users. Still targeting iOS, thanks.

